# Eclipseeditor - Editieren von nur einer Methode



## reibi (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann mich erinnern, dass es in Eclipse einen Klopf gab, der einem ermöglichte nur die aktuelle Methode zu editieren. Nur leider finde ich diesen nicht mehr. Kann mir das jemand sagen?
Danke ,-)


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2007)

Du meinst das Mylin PlugIn?


----------



## reibi (24. Sep 2007)

Hallo Wildcard,

NEIN, das meinte ich nicht!

Stell Dir mal vor Du hast ne Klasse mit 100 verschiedenen Methoden, alle etwas unsauber geschrieben und die MethodenKöpfe nicht gut beNamst. Dann kann es manchmal trotz dynamscher OutLine schwierig werden sich nicht zu verhaspeln. 
In diesem Fall hatte man dann "diesen Knopf" gedrückt und man konnte dann NUR und ausschliesslich eine einzige Methode editieren.

Weisst Du was ich meine?

vielleicht gabs das auch nur bei 3.2, und ich verwende jetzt 3.3;obwohl ichs mir nicht vorstellen kann das das jetzt weg ist

Grüssli reibi ;-)


----------



## tfa (24. Sep 2007)

Ich erinnere mich. In 3.2 gab es den Knopf "Show source of selected element only". In 3.3 kann ich das
nicht mehr finden.


----------



## reibi (24. Sep 2007)

Aha, genau das habe ich auch gesucht. 
Gibts da ne Möglichkeit diesen Knopf in 3.3 wieder hinZuZaubern?

;-)


----------

